# Phragmipedium Memoria Garren Weaver?



## brasphrag (Sep 15, 2012)

Wallisii X ecuadorense. I had used a Phrag. pearcei var. ecuadorense, a darker flower. I know there is a discussion about pearcei, but any way when I made it more or less 10 year ago this was a valid variety. It taked a long time to flower!!!





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quaker (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats. Beautifully photographed.

Ed


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap:Nice! I'm glad you used a dark flower to get a light one! Is that the only one you kept? Would be interesting to see what variance there is between the sibs.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your patience to blooming! Is the flower completely open? The petals just don't look fully mature to me that's why I ask. I bet the plant size has been greatly reduced by the pearcei parent, right?


----------



## eaborne (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations finally! Neat flower!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice and I admire your patience.


----------



## brasphrag (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes there is another clone unflowered yet, I gave a lot of the seedlings to my friends , but I think they failed in growing. Yes the flower is not fully opem but I was so curious to see staminode shape that taked these photos. The pood parent was the wallisii so that is why the flower get so light, I think!!.
Roberto.


----------



## brasphrag (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, Slipperking the plant and the flower stalk are very small comparing to caudata section, but leaves are coriaceous like wallisii.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 16, 2012)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

quaker said:


> Congrats. Beautifully photographed.
> 
> Ed


Ditto!!!

I love this flower!:smitten:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulation! Nice result! Love it!


----------



## nikv (Sep 19, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------



## brasphrag (Sep 22, 2012)

Second flower open!!!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chuck (Sep 22, 2012)

Ecuadorense hybrids will often have a very nice pouch. This is no exception. Beautiful.

Chuck


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2012)

Once more, I love this flower! I wish I could trade divisions with you!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 22, 2012)

Stunning blooms! Very nice color.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 26, 2012)

I like it! Amazing how wallisii is being more dominant in this hybrid!

Robert


----------

